# Coconut Oil to improve Thyroid Function?



## Tucana (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi There,
I've been on Synthroid Levothyroxine for over 20 years...my thyroid gland went off whack after the birth of my second child. 
What I was wondering is - I wanted to start taking about a tblsp of virgin coconut oil a day after reading about all its benefits...one being it has potential to greatly improve thyroid system function.
So my question is , if I started to take coconut oil will it interfere with my medication which I don't plan to stop. I really wanted to take the coconut oil for it's memory loss benefits.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Tucana said:


> Hi There,
> I've been on Synthroid Levothyroxine for over 20 years...my thyroid gland went off whack after the birth of my second child.
> What I was wondering is - I wanted to start taking about a tblsp of virgin coconut oil a day after reading about all its benefits...one being it has potential to greatly improve thyroid system function.
> So my question is , if I started to take coconut oil will it interfere with my medication which I don't plan to stop. I really wanted to take the coconut oil for it's memory loss benefits.


I have heard about its benefits but have never tried it except for when my skin was really dry. I don't think it would hurt, and you could see if you notice any benefits. And, then let us know!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tucana said:


> Hi There,
> I've been on Synthroid Levothyroxine for over 20 years...my thyroid gland went off whack after the birth of my second child.
> What I was wondering is - I wanted to start taking about a tblsp of virgin coconut oil a day after reading about all its benefits...one being it has potential to greatly improve thyroid system function.
> So my question is , if I started to take coconut oil will it interfere with my medication which I don't plan to stop. I really wanted to take the coconut oil for it's memory loss benefits.


I know many who take it for Reynaud's because it is thermogenic. Other than that, I know little about it in regards to the thryoid.

Let us know what you do! Are you feeling well on your current dose of Synthroid?


----------



## Tucana (Jun 8, 2012)

My thyroid dose hasn't changed for over 20 years ..my doctor had told me not to expect more energy if I never had it before ..it'll just put my metabolism back to it was and I guess that's where it is today...I'm not a high energy person.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2003/11/08/thyroid-health-part-two.aspx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tucana said:


> My thyroid dose hasn't changed for over 20 years ..my doctor had told me not to expect more energy if I never had it before ..it'll just put my metabolism back to it was and I guess that's where it is today...I'm not a high energy person.
> 
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2003/11/08/thyroid-health-part-two.aspx


Your comment is very interesting. Would you say before thyroid disease came along that you were also not a how energy young person?

Would you care to share your most recent lab results for thyroid with the ranges included?


----------

